# What to do if you go thru ice



## mrkd1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Good video hope you never experience it..


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

This is good. Thanks for the info.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

that is some good info...


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Good stuff..


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

Good to know info!

Also a good idea is to carry a set of ice picks around your neck.
http://www.machovec.com/ice_rescue/ice_pick.htm


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

Dr. Popsicle, crazy dude, but has done some great research on hypothermia and that, FYI not all manitobans are that crazy haha


----------



## snipe523 (Mar 19, 2009)

Good info in that video. It is definitely a good idea to have a set of spikes with you just in case. I have been thinking about ordering a set of studded sleeves too. It would just give you that little bit more of a chance of getting out should you fall in.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

That is a good video. Thanks for sharing it.

oh, and by the way....contrary to what he says, we 'tobans really are all crazy...just in our own individual ways.


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

I dont think I would make 15min in that water, thats some good info!!!


----------



## MeanGreen198 (Apr 28, 2009)

Kinda glad it never gets cold enough here! Great info to know tho in case i ever travel that far north!


----------

